# alarm wiring



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I know with my integra there was someone who did a write up of installing their alarm... Anyone have one of these?

I mainly am worried about tapping into the wrong wires... I can get everything done myself except doorlocks.. 

Are they 'negative pulse'? where are the lock wires? Anyhow...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wiring diagram for 98 nissan sentra/200sx*

This car is a cinch for putting an alarm in:

Item: Wire Color: Polarity: Location: 
12v: White/Red + Ignition Harness

Starter: Black/Yellow + Ignition Harness 

2nd Starter: Balck/Blue + Ignition Harness

Ignition: Black/White + Ignition Harness

Acc: Blue & Black/Pink + Ignition Harness

Lock: Gray - White harness in 
Unlock: Purple/Silver Dots - driver's kick panel
above fuse box

Park Lights: Red/Blue + Below steering column

Head Lights: Grn/Org(L) + At steering column 
Pink/Blue (R) (separate L & R)

Door Trigger: Red/White - driver's kick panel

Trunk Pin: Red/Silver Dots - Switch or light in trunk

Factory Alarm 
Arm: Light Green/Red - Driver's Kick Panel 
Disarm: Green/Yellow - Driver's Kick Panel

Tachometer: Green Coil, Instrument Panel

Brake Wire: Red/Green + Brake Pedal Switch

Window
Left Front
Up: Green(U) A In drivers door or
Down: Blue(D) A White harness in 
Right Front driver's kick
Up: Red/White(U) A panel
Down: Red/Black(D) A


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is it possible for a power trunk release? how do I do that?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *is it possible for a power trunk release? how do I do that? *


yes it is possible and a trunk pull solenoid, mounting bracket and wiring will run you like 40 bucks at Best Buy, probally cheaper elsewhere but I work there so you know. It isn't hard at all to install, pretty self explainatory actually.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

best buy? is it called a trunk release solenoid or do they call it something else?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

just say trunk pull release solenoid or trunk pull module, go back to the install bay in the back of the store they'll know what you're talking about


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, also, what do they use to pop the doors open? when you shave your handles


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well we don't typically do that but you can buy door poppers at autoloc.com search around some and you might be able to find cheaper but autoloc has good quality stuff.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, what's the best thing to do when you shave your handles? Door poppers, right?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *well, what's the best thing to do when you shave your handles? Door poppers, right? *


how else would you get the doors open? other then that i couldn't imagine, unless you had gull wings and automatic openers like those new vans but that'd be thousands and thousands of dollars and hella cool


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

gull wings and door solenoids arent thousand and thousands.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

omega said:


> *how else would you get the doors open? other then that i couldn't imagine, unless you had gull wings and automatic openers like those new vans but that'd be thousands and thousands of dollars and hella cool *


yeah, that's what I was thinking. From the sound of your other post, it sounded like you had something else in mind.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

well last i checked a good gull wing jobs would run 2000 and up, then agian perhaps i'm wrong, you tell me, door poppers wouldn't be that expensive depending on who does it however. i wasn't grouping the two together


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe a set of AUTOLOC door solenoids cost liek 300 for 2.

hear that they are the best but gull wing price im not 2 sure


----------

